# Stick insect id?



## hornet (Jan 8, 2008)

Caught these two today, thinking its a male and female of the same species, found within about 10cm of eachother.


----------



## kakariki (Jan 8, 2008)

Could it be a Goliath? I wish we had them here.


----------



## carpetsnake (Jan 8, 2008)

a stick insect a qld form lol nice we get them here some times seen soom at the transport dept up the road from you a couple of months back


----------



## Malley (Jan 8, 2008)

Looks like it could be a titan stick insect, Acrophylla titan. Were they found on a eucalypt?


----------



## bylo (Jan 8, 2008)

yep it a Eurycnema goliath did you find them near your place.
the females should be laying eggs at that age


----------



## hornet (Jan 8, 2008)

yes, got it down the road, is the small one a male?


----------



## hornet (Jan 8, 2008)

also i thought goliath stick insects were brown? Or is this just a green color form?


----------



## bylo (Jan 8, 2008)

there brown untill they go into the last moult which they go green and quiet often have white stripes on there abdomen

the small one looks like a male


----------



## hornet (Jan 8, 2008)

cheers, i have pmed you in regards to housing, got pics of yours?


----------



## Malley (Jan 8, 2008)

I stand corrected  lol


----------



## hornet (Jan 8, 2008)

well less then 15 mins after putting them in a makeshift enclosure the male is already going for gold lol.


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 9, 2008)

They're definitely not Eurycnema goliath. They don't look like Acrophylla titan either. Whatever they are, I'm guessing they're the same species, so you should get males and females from the eggs (no doubt the female would be facultatively parthenogenetic).

What colour are the female's wing membranes?


----------



## cris (Jan 9, 2008)

I think this is it http://www.brisbaneinsects.com/brisbane_hoppers/tessulata.htm


----------



## hornet (Jan 9, 2008)

just had them id'd as Anchiale austrotessulata. I'll hopefully have eggs soon.


----------



## kakariki (Jan 9, 2008)

Cris, thanks for the link. i really like my stickies so I read as much as I can about them. Very interesting link.


----------



## bylo (Jan 10, 2008)

yes thanks for the link ,plenty of good info


----------

